# how to replace side light bulb



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

hello people

just noticed my sidelight on drivers side is not working, theres no indication on the dashpod to tell me this :?: is this normal or should a warning come on the dash ?/

also is there a thread on how to replace the bulb without taking half the car to bits [smiley=bigcry.gif]

many thanks


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

No warning light I'm afraid. Pretty easy to replace but be patient as its all quite tight. Just need to remove the black cover from the back of the light and get in there!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Using the search facility I found

http://www.wak-tt.com/tt_bulbs/changingbulbs.htm

Side lights don't show on the DIS


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks

it seems looking at last mot the same sidelight had to be replaced ?? do you think theres a problem here and if so what could be the cause

why do i only have 1 star now too [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Replace the side light with LED.
Looks so much better and lasts longer too.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Nilesong said:


> Replace the side light with LED.
> Looks so much better and lasts longer too.


Great thread with photos and all the info you need to get LEDs....lots of alternative buys. 

Saj


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

leds it will be then , why are they better


----------



## Rich_h (Oct 17, 2008)

Whiter light and much less likely to fail.
They also use less power.

As far as your stars are concerned, it has happened to most of us.
Read the Post at the top of the page.


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

fitted the led lights tonight, and im pleased with the result far better looking than the norm, i take it my xenon main beam bulbs are to be left alone or can i change them for a different look ??


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

As with any normal bulb, they lose their brightness with age so they can be easily changed as well mate

The xenons are D2S and I originally swapped mine for OE type 4.3k and now have 6k ones


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

are 6k ones legal :!:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Indeed they are... I don't do illegal :lol:

Excellent post below with everything you would ever need to know about xenon bulbs

viewtopic.php?p=1197611


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I just replaced my sidelights for some led ones, looks much better with the xenons.

Absolutely freezing outside so my hands were like ice in moments.

I actually found the passenger side easier, as per Waks guide the cover is obstructed so I just opened it and let it lean against the battery lead and managed to swap the bulb over meaning the cover went back on with no issues unlike the drivers side that took a little bit of time


----------

